# 2009 models



## riohog (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all,
Does anyone know of any changes to layouts,interior, exterior of the 2009 Kontiki range soon to be launched.

Regards 
Rio


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Nope sorry hunny perhaps a wee lookie on the swift website???? Good luck!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kontiki*

Hi

Nothing showing on the Swift website.

When do the manufacturers usually unveil the "next year" range - is it at the NEC?

Anything from Autotrail, Lunar, Explorer etc yet?

Russell


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I think at least the UK motorhomes do wait for the NEC.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

subaru said:


> I think at least the UK motorhomes do wait for the NEC.


Mid September.Peter.


----------

